# Is my paint mare a frame overo, or tovero/medicine hat??



## Elizabeth Bowers

My husband bought me an unregistered paint mare for valentine's day last year. Her previous owner said she was a frame overo, but i did some research and found that her markings state that she is a tovero. I would like some clarification on what paint markings she has so i can register her.

Thank You!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Chances are she has more than one pattern going on. She is a loud frame overo. See the black going all the way down her back and into her tail? An overo will typically have the dark color covering the whole back.

Chances are she carries the sabino gene as well, but APHA doesn't register the sabino pattern. It's either overo, tovero, tobiano or breeding stock. She could also carry the splash gene too which would account for the excessive white on her legs and face.

Tovero would be a cross of dark color and white. Tobiano can do that as well.

If you really want to know, get her tested. If you ever breed her, get her tested for Lethal White Overo Syndrome before exposing her to a stallion. It's only $25 bucks and the results are back in just a few weeks.

APHA.Com - Overo Pattern

She's beautiful...


----------



## CLaPorte432

There are all Frame Overos...


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Thank you very much for all your help!! Very much appreciated!!


----------



## NdAppy

Tovero is an outdated catch all term for tobiano + any other "overo" pattern.

Your mare is very much frame overo (OLWS/LWO). She is splash and sabino as well.


----------



## MelissaAnn

Can your husband please call the man in my life and tell him how horses are great valentine's day presents?! Really beautiful horse!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Thank you. I had seen so many pics of paints that were called toveros, and it confused me because when i looked at the pics of frame overos some were the same. I seen a little mustang mare who has almost the same markings as Looney there in the pic, and they classified her a tovero. 
LOL if you want, he's a really good people person. There is a story as to why i got her though.


----------



## Chiilaa

Definitely frame, and probably no tobiano at all. Also definitely gorgeous.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Thank You all!!! I appreciate all the comments too!!


----------



## Country Woman

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> My husband bought me an unregistered paint mare for valentine's day last year. Her previous owner said she was a frame overo, but i did some research and found that her markings state that she is a tovero. I would like some clarification on what paint markings she has so i can register her.
> 
> Thank You!!


I love her splashes of color 
very striking


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

*Thank You!!*



Country Woman said:


> I love her splashes of color
> very striking


Thank you, she's a very striking girl. I fell in love with her when i seen her pic, then i met her in person. She's a great horse, and very smart. Couldn't ask for a better gift!!


----------

